# need help with a part please



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i was taking a ride this morning to a customers house and passing a local mercury dealer and thought while i was passing by i'd swing in for a few lower unit drain plug gaskets and the guy hooks me up at $2.99 each which i can handle no problem but then i ask him to give me a price on a upper cowling gasket on my 2003 25 hp merc 2 stroke and he comes back at $190.00 smack-a-roos     say what??????  dang thats a lot of change for a piece of rubber   so after getting on boats.net i find it for around $23.00   and that i can live with but have never ordered from them so thought i'd chime in with the masses to see if it's cool to buy from them or is there some place better ? as always guys thanks in advance for any and all help


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had ordered parts from boat.net and never had a problem with shipping or ordering.

Pretty cheap though.

Dealer prices is a joke.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I recently had to have two impellers for older (1972) OMC outboards. I went to a famous master guy site and was quoted $109.00 EACH.

I later bought them for $11.80 each from Iboats.com. When you are going to buy anything it pays to relly shop around.

Frank_S


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well i cant help to think that the parts guy was looking at the cowling and not the gasket but i asked him twice :-? guess i'm gonna order from boats.net  thanks fellas


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Big thumbs up for boats.net. I've spent too much money with them, and would do it again.


----------

